# removing scratches



## Danny G (Mar 24, 2008)

can u recomend a product to remove unwanted scratches from my cars body work and also for the crome parts in the interior?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Danny G said:


> can u recomend a product to remove unwanted scratches from my cars body work and also for the crome parts in the interior?


I asked a similar question earlier...

You might wanna read the words of the master... :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=116459


----------

